# Lafuma Chairs



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Can someone tell me, before I invest, what the fuss and expense is about on these Lafuma chairs.

They are far from cheap but seem popular

Many thanks
Hugh


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Well made, very comfortable and you can buy spares for them. They can be a little on the heavy side compared to some others.

peedee


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And bulky, too. They don't fold that flat.

Dave


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Folks,

I have a pair of an older type of Lafuma chairs, the ones with plastic type grey and white slats on the seat and back. I would be grateful if anyone can point me in the right direction for spares, or if anyone has an old chair that I can purchase the slats.

Cheers

Drew


----------



## 96523 (Oct 14, 2005)

Our Lafuma Chairs are about five years old but have cloth coverings on the pads. We were able to get replacement elastic straps from Davan at Weston-super-Mare T.N. 01934 510606. They seemed to have a catalogue with lots of parts on it. By the way the chairs are just great but as said above they are both bulky and not light weight. Used more at home than away
Pamalan


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Got my spares at http://www.lafuma.org.uk/

peedee


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hugh,
We went for the aluminium framed Lafuma chairs with the "Batyline" Material and plastic arms. We thought they were more practical as you can sit on them straight from the pool if you are wet, and easily hose them down if they get covered in sand on the beach. Plus they are a bit lighter and cheaper too. We got ours from Propex [web]www.propexheatsource.co.uk[/web] at one of the outdoor shows, they carry spares as well.
Colin


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

BERTHA said:


> Can someone tell me, before I invest, what the fuss and expense is about on these Lafuma chairs.


I suggest going to a good dealer or garden centre and trying them out and comparing to some of the cheap ones on the market.
We bought two chairs about ten years ago, as I recall about £45 each, we still use them and still as good as the day we bought them. 
Made from aluminium they are lighter and don't rust .. well worth every penny.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

They are brill, we ended up paying well over the odds for two up in Scotland last year, and saw them at Shepton for £75.oo ea,   some you win some you lose, but they are brilliant!


----------



## 95603 (Jul 1, 2005)

Take a look at the garden chairs in John Lewis.

Last spring we bought two high back woven canvas seats, which look identical to the Lafuma model, for £35 each. They are made by Fiam in Italy and are sturdy, well made and comfortable and do not have a bar across the front under the thighs. My son tells me that the store at the Harlequin shopping centre Watford has them in stock at the moment.

Regards,

Mike.


----------



## peteandjay (May 1, 2005)

Sit in a Lafuma then you'll know what all the fuss is about, there is no chair on the market to better them. If you go to france on your hols buy them there they are about £60 each in the hypermarkets.


----------



## BERTHA (May 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone, they sound like a cut above the rest, we did have some sun lounger from B&Q but they are bulky and not that comfortable.

So, from advice here I am going down to Lille this week so I will visit a couple of MH dealers there and try some out

Many thanks
Hugh


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Peedee,

I have e-mailed Lafuma and now await their reply.

Thank you for your help.

Cheers

Drew


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

BERTHA said:


> So, from advice here I am going down to Lille this week so I will visit a couple of MH dealers there and try some out
> 
> Many thanks
> Hugh


You will probably get a better deal in the super or hyper markets, got mine from there. I was on a rally and we did a deal with the manager for 20 chairs, cost £35 each, but that was 6 years ago. Current cost is about £60 if you hunt around for a good discount.

peedee


----------

